# Wago CoDeSys Zeitsynchronisation



## steven (9 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich erhalte über einen Puls eine Zeitangabe, auf welche ich synchronisieren muss. Wenn dieser Puls kommt, weiss ich, dass es 4:00 am morgen ist. Meine SPS (750-880) soll ihre Zeit an diese Zeit anpassen. Ich habe bereits gesehen, dass es eine Bibliothek gibt, wo ich das Datum und die Zeit der Systemzeit herauslesen und eingeben kann. Da aber diese Bibliothek auf den Datentyp Date and Time aufgesetzt ist, benötige ich Hilfe.

Wie kann ich eine Zeit (TOD) in einen bestehenden Datentyp Date and Time integrieren (die Datumsangabe sollte erhalten bleiben)?

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit diese zu tun?

Ich danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Boeby (9 November 2012)

Moin, habs zwar nicht online getestet, sondern nur simuliert!
Sollte aber klappen...
Kannst Du auch als Funktion programmieren!


----------



## Boeby (13 November 2012)

Feedback?

Man kann sich natürlich die zwei internen Var sparen und die NW 2-4 in ein Netzwerk schreiben!
Um eine gewisse Nachvollziehbarkeit zu erreichen, habe ich zum besseren Verständnis die zwei Var benutzt.
So kann man online erkennen, was welcher Baustein so mit den Daten anstellt.

MfG


----------

